# *Will UN or Last Resort USA, Stop South Africa?*



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
Where is the UN?
Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
What say you?
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Many have already gone to Australia or Russia.  Russia is taking all they can get.  

No one will do anything.  It will be just like Zimbabwe,  with the same result.


----------



## frigidweirdo

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?


----------



## Norman

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



The evil Russians are planning to save the whites.  A horrible crime.

After the whites have been genocided in South Africa, we can try the same experiment in America.


----------



## Meathead

frigidweirdo said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
Click to expand...

Lots of squawking.


----------



## Norman

Meathead said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of squawking.
Click to expand...


The whites,  guilty  of making  the country  rich with food. Anyway,  I bet the UN had and still has a problem with them. Mostly to do with  the skin color and that they  support western civilized values.


----------



## ptbw forever

frigidweirdo said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
Click to expand...

You fail history.


----------



## FA_Q2

Let Africa deal with Africa.  We have enough problems here without trying to be the racist police of the planet.


----------



## Meathead

FA_Q2 said:


> Let Africa deal with Africa.  We have enough problems here without trying to be the racist police of the planet.


Feel that way about AIDS, slavery, clean water and starvation in Africa?


----------



## Snouter

Blacks are not native to South Africa.  The genocide of Whites there is very troubling, meanwhile the  jewish controlled public education force pseudo mythology regarding the jews in WWII on innocent minds as the worse genocide ever, and that we must censor free speech, set up a special country just for them, set up memorials in every city, all while this genocide is happening.


----------



## Mousterian

Snouter said:


> Blacks are not native to South Africa.  The genocide of Whites there is very troubling, meanwhile the  jewish controlled public education force pseudo mythology regarding the jews in WWII on innocent minds as the worse genocide ever, and that we must censor free speech, set up a special country just for them, set up memorials in every city, all while this genocide is happening.


So who _are_ the original inhabitants? The Boers? Don't think so, they stole the land from the aborigines, same as we did here in USA.
Pulling the Jews into the discussion is a red herring, but why waste a chance to slag the Christ-killers?


----------



## Meathead

Mousterian said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are not native to South Africa.  The genocide of Whites there is very troubling, meanwhile the  jewish controlled public education force pseudo mythology regarding the jews in WWII on innocent minds as the worse genocide ever, and that we must censor free speech, set up a special country just for them, set up memorials in every city, all while this genocide is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> So who _are_ the original inhabitants? The Boers? Don't think so, they stole the land from the aborigines, same as we did here in USA.
> Pulling the Jews into the discussion is a red herring, but why waste a chance to slag the Christ-killers?
Click to expand...

Original inhabitants were the Hottentots or Bushman who were decimated and forced into the Kalahari Desert by African tribes who came down form the north like the Zulu.


----------



## fncceo

frigidweirdo said:


> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?



United Nations Security Council Resolution 418


----------



## fncceo

Snouter said:


> Blacks are not native to South Africa



Really?  I'm pretty sure you can't get more native that that.


----------



## cnm

frigidweirdo said:


> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?


I can't remember the UN's action but I believe Reagan declared Mandela a terrorist. That was helpful.


----------



## cnm

Meathead said:


> Original inhabitants were the Hottentots or Bushman who were decimated and forced into the Kalahari Desert by African tribes who came down form the north like the Zulu.


I think you're conflating the Cape with South Africa.

_The *Zulu* (Zulu: *amaZulu*) are a Bantu ethnic group of Southern Africa and the largest ethnic group in South Africa, with an estimated 10–12 million people living mainly in the province of KwaZulu-Natal.
Zulu people - Wikipedia_​


----------



## Meathead

cnm said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original inhabitants were the Hottentots or Bushman who were decimated and forced into the Kalahari Desert by African tribes who came down form the north like the Zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're conflating the Cape with South Africa.
> 
> _The *Zulu* (Zulu: *amaZulu*) are a Bantu ethnic group of Southern Africa and the largest ethnic group in South Africa, with an estimated 10–12 million people living mainly in the province of KwaZulu-Natal.
> Zulu people - Wikipedia_​
Click to expand...

Study your own links and stop annoying me:

Bantu expansion - Wikipedia


----------



## there4eyeM

The people there have had quite a long time to figure things out. When there is too much disparity between close populations, violence occurs fairly regularly in history. It is entirely foreseeable. People everywhere should take note.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.


----------



## Toro

It worked so well in Zimbabwe.  I'm sure it will work just as well in South Africa as well.


----------



## easyt65

I tbought Libs / snowflakes believe we are NOT the world's 'police force' ... or did that change when Barry dragged the U.S. into 2 UN-Constitutional wars?


----------



## ColonelAngus

So the racist blacks in South Africa are no better than the racist whites.

Interesting turn of events.

Are the blacks sparing the good liberal whites?


----------



## frigidweirdo

cnm said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the UN's action but I believe Reagan declared Mandela a terrorist. That was helpful.
Click to expand...


They definitely weren't helping matters.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


So white people have no human rights?
The right to die and get fung in a shallpw grave.
Somehow that injustice will be a hard pill to swallow.
I wonder if that race war will spark other race wars?
Where the numbers rule.
White farmers try to offload land in South Africa before it's seized | Daily Mail Online
'We had several auctions in the last two or three weeks cancelled because there was no people interested in buying the land,' he said. 

Regards,
SirJamesifTexas


----------



## ColonelAngus

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> So white people have no human rights?
> The right to die and get fung in a shallpw grave.
> Somehow that injustice will be a hard pill to swallow.
> I wonder if that race war will spark other race wars?
> Where the numbers rule.
> White farmers try to offload land in South Africa before it's seized | Daily Mail Online
> 'We had several auctions in the last two or three weeks cancelled because there was no people interested in buying the land,' he said.
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesifTexas




Of course. Blacks can’t be racist.

Only whites can. Ask any liberal.

White genocide in South Africa isn’t racism.


----------



## martybegan

Tipsycatlover said:


> Many have already gone to Australia or Russia.  Russia is taking all they can get.
> 
> No one will do anything.  It will be just like Zimbabwe,  with the same result.



it will actually be worse, because South Africa has many more strategic minerals that you can't get anywhere else, or at most one place else.

And that one other place is Russia.

A destabilized South Africa would result in higher strategic mineral costs, and only help Putin and his buddies.


----------



## martybegan

frigidweirdo said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
Click to expand...


Sanctions, constant pressure to allow one man one vote, military equipment sale bans....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

cnm said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the UN's action but I believe Reagan declared Mandela a terrorist. That was helpful.
Click to expand...

That's because mandela was a terrorist given to torturing his enemies to death for the pleasure it gave him and his wife.


----------



## JWBooth

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


I say let the blacks have it and, like the Russians and Aussies, give the displaced somewhere to go. No US military intervention in yet another place that they don't belong.


----------



## JWBooth

Tommy Tainant said:


> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.


Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.


----------



## Preacher

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


Doubtful. Its white people being massacred and their land stolen. Let the fucking savages starve to death and let the white people relocated to Australia,Russia and hopefully the US.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tipsycatlover said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the UN's action but I believe Reagan declared Mandela a terrorist. That was helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because mandela was a terrorist given to torturing his enemies to death for the pleasure it gave him and his wife.
Click to expand...

He did all of that from his cell ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JWBooth said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
Click to expand...

Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
Click to expand...


because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently. 

Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
Click to expand...

Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.


----------



## iceberg

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


their country, their problem.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
Click to expand...


Subsistence farming, small scale farming. 

So what happened in Zimbabwe?


----------



## FA_Q2

Meathead said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let Africa deal with Africa.  We have enough problems here without trying to be the racist police of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel that way about AIDS, slavery, clean water and starvation in Africa?
Click to expand...

Essentially.  We have tried to solve many of those problems and it does not work.  They don't need assistance, that is a short term band-aid on an underlying intrinsic problem.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
Click to expand...

Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.

Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois


Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.


----------



## Crixus

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
Click to expand...



Yes they were, on other people’s land. Mainly in the Cotten fields in the south.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> 
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> 
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
Click to expand...


Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.
Click to expand...

The figures are immaterial. You claim that black people cant farm. I have shown you that they can.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The figures are immaterial. You claim that black people cant farm. I have shown you that they can.
Click to expand...


Actually someone else did. I said that the people they gave the farms to in Zimbabwe sucked at large scale commercial farming. 

Those people happened to be black, but being black wasn't the cause of their failure, not being trained or competent in commercial farming was their failure. 

And it was the government's failure to assume untrained of qualified people could replace the original farmers.


----------



## reconmark

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas





chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas





chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


"Hey you damn black kaffir!!!...you can't steal back the land we stole from you!!!"


----------



## reconmark

Snouter said:


> *Blacks are not native to South Africa*.  The genocide of Whites there is very troubling, meanwhile the  jewish controlled public education force pseudo mythology regarding the jews in WWII on innocent minds as the worse genocide ever, and that we must censor free speech, set up a special country just for them, set up memorials in every city, all while this genocide is happening.


Gee, I never knew racists had such a profound sense of humor, it must be humor because you can't be this stupid. Can you???


Khoikhoi herders and San hunters had been living in Southern Africa for thousands of years, when the explorers arrived from Europe. These tribes had travelled southwards towards Cape Town seeking out grazing pastures for their sheep and cattle to feed on. While they survived by hunting wild animals and gathering their food from the bush. It was very fruitful for the new explorers of the sea to trade with these native people. However, some did not bother to trade fairly, they used fire power and took from this gun powder free nation. The island also served as a post office where letters could be dropped off and picked up at various intervals. 

While it is clear that the presence of the Khoikhoi in southern Africa predates the Bantu expansion, it is not certain by how much, possibly in the Late Stone Age, or displaced by the Bantu expansion to Southeastern Africa.[3] The Khoikhoi maintained large herds of Nguni cattle in the Cape region at the time of Dutch colonisation in the 17th century. Their nomadic pastoralism was mostly discontinued in the 19th to 20th century.[4]


----------



## JWBooth

Tommy Tainant said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
Click to expand...

Because socialist/communist land reform has never worked. All it has ever done is generate near starvation or, at best subsistance.


----------



## Some Guy

The US shouldn't be stepping in, i can say that.  It's none of our business.  If we're not going to intervene in just about every African country rife with political corruption and genocide then why now?  Cause white people are the ones being killed instead of black people?  How inclusive of you.


----------



## there4eyeM

All those South Africans of European lineage who wanted to migrate to the U.S., leaving all their racism behind, would certainly be welcome in America. They would doubtless make a contribution to the G.D.P.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The figures are immaterial. You claim that black people cant farm. I have shown you that they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually someone else did. I said that the people they gave the farms to in Zimbabwe sucked at large scale commercial farming.
> 
> Those people happened to be black, but being black wasn't the cause of their failure, not being trained or competent in commercial farming was their failure.
> 
> And it was the government's failure to assume untrained of qualified people could replace the original farmers.
Click to expand...

You over generalise. Because something hasnt worked in one country it doesnt just follow that it wont work in another. Its like saying that something which hasnt worked in Spain wont work in the Uk , because they are both in  Europe.South Africa is one country and Zimbabwe is another.

South Africa is an unjust society which is still structured towards white power. They need to make their resources work for the average South African to move things forward.There needs to be some sensitivity around this so as not to alienate outside investors but if that cant be done so what.


----------



## Tom Horn

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



I had a white girlfriend from Zimbabwe back in 2002.  They came at night and threatened to kill the whole family with machetes if they didn't leave immediately.  They said the family truck was farm property and stayed with the farm...They had one hour to gather their belongings and RUN...so they walked, Christine and her 3 kids, through an African night full of lions, leopards, cobra snakes....in the dark 15 miles into Harare.  Just like that, their lives ruined.....destitute with little more than the clothes on their backs.  The farm is now in ruins covered in weeds instead of crops...they tore down the buildings for firewood.  Zim was once the breadbasket of southern Africa....now they can't even feed themselves.   This could happen in Chicago, Detroit, Los Angeles....when blacks seize power, whites can expect no mercy.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The figures are immaterial. You claim that black people cant farm. I have shown you that they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually someone else did. I said that the people they gave the farms to in Zimbabwe sucked at large scale commercial farming.
> 
> Those people happened to be black, but being black wasn't the cause of their failure, not being trained or competent in commercial farming was their failure.
> 
> And it was the government's failure to assume untrained of qualified people could replace the original farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You over generalise. Because something hasnt worked in one country it doesnt just follow that it wont work in another. Its like saying that something which hasnt worked in Spain wont work in the Uk , because they are both in  Europe.South Africa is one country and Zimbabwe is another.
> 
> South Africa is an unjust society which is still structured towards white power. They need to make their resources work for the average South African to move things forward.There needs to be some sensitivity around this so as not to alienate outside investors but if that cant be done so what.
Click to expand...


They are similar countries with similar populations, the difference being is the white population held out longer in South Africa. 

So why not buy the people out instead of appeasing the mob and taking the property from them?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The figures are immaterial. You claim that black people cant farm. I have shown you that they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually someone else did. I said that the people they gave the farms to in Zimbabwe sucked at large scale commercial farming.
> 
> Those people happened to be black, but being black wasn't the cause of their failure, not being trained or competent in commercial farming was their failure.
> 
> And it was the government's failure to assume untrained of qualified people could replace the original farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You over generalise. Because something hasnt worked in one country it doesnt just follow that it wont work in another. Its like saying that something which hasnt worked in Spain wont work in the Uk , because they are both in  Europe.South Africa is one country and Zimbabwe is another.
> 
> South Africa is an unjust society which is still structured towards white power. They need to make their resources work for the average South African to move things forward.There needs to be some sensitivity around this so as not to alienate outside investors but if that cant be done so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are similar countries with similar populations, the difference being is the white population held out longer in South Africa.
> 
> So why not buy the people out instead of appeasing the mob and taking the property from them?
Click to expand...

They are not similar apart from geography.

I wouldnt have a problem with a payment in some instances. It may be politically expedient to do so.I would link it to support during the transition period.


----------



## Tom Horn

Tommy Tainant said:


> They are not similar apart from geography.
> 
> I wouldnt have a problem with a payment in some instances. It may be politically expedient to do so.I would link it to support during the transition period.



How about FUCK YOU...the coons have no right to those farms at any price.


----------



## Rambunctious

The world wide hatred of white skin is getting very troubling...I see a global race war in our future....thanks to race pimps and mentally retarded media...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tom Horn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not similar apart from geography.
> 
> I wouldnt have a problem with a payment in some instances. It may be politically expedient to do so.I would link it to support during the transition period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about FUCK YOU...the coons have no right to those farms at any price.
Click to expand...

I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.


----------



## Godboy

frigidweirdo said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
Click to expand...

Where those whites slaughtering blacks, or just making their economy better?


----------



## Meathead

_Q2, post: 20625538, member: 21905"]





Meathead said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let Africa deal with Africa.  We have enough problems here without trying to be the racist police of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel that way about AIDS, slavery, clean water and starvation in Africa?
Click to expand...

Essentially.  We have tried to solve many of those problems and it does not work.  They don't need assistance, that is a short term band-aid on an underlying intrinsic problem.[/QUOTE]OK, let's cut the Bush-era assistance. Let shitholes take care of their own.


----------



## Desperado

Meathead said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let Africa deal with Africa.  We have enough problems here without trying to be the racist police of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel that way about AIDS, slavery, clean water and starvation in Africa?
Click to expand...

Yes, as a matter of fact.  The US has supplied billions of dollars of aid, the the African countries cannot even supply clean drinking water to those that live there.
Let then fend for themselves and maybe they will learn to live on their own..
The only exception would be to allow whites who were displaced from their land to immigrate to the US,


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

JWBooth said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government needs to get on with it. Redistribution is long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteeing an end to productive agriculture in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black folks are too stupid to farm ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because socialist/communist land reform has never worked. All it has ever done is generate near starvation or, at best subsistance.
Click to expand...

indeed


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The figures are immaterial. You claim that black people cant farm. I have shown you that they can.
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the government gives the land to people who have no fucking idea how to run large farms efficiently.
> 
> Zimbabwe is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people were farming succesfully for centuries before whitey stole their land and shipped them off to reservations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subsistence farming, small scale farming.
> 
> So what happened in Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they export a lot of what they grow.
> 
> Resources for Importing from & Exporting to Africa | Center for African Studies | University of Illinois
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe was a disaster. But its not the whole story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The figures are immaterial. You claim that black people cant farm. I have shown you that they can.
Click to expand...

Even in this country black farmers fuck it up and blame racism.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Godboy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when the whites were in charge and brutally putting down the blacks, what did the UN do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where those whites slaughtering blacks, or just making their economy better?
Click to expand...

Apartheid - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com

*BIRTH OF APARTHEID*
*Racial segregation and white supremacy had become central aspects of South African policy long before apartheid began. The controversial 1913 Land Act, passed three years after South Africa gained its independence, marked the beginning of territorial segregation by forcing black Africans to live in reserves and making it illegal for them to work as sharecroppers. Opponents of the Land Act formed the South African National Native Congress, which would become the African National Congress (ANC).

By 1950, the government had banned marriages between whites and people of other races, and prohibited sexual relations between black and white South Africans. The Population Registration Act of 1950 provided the basic framework for apartheid by classifying all South Africans by race, including Bantu (black Africans), Coloured (mixed race) and white. A fourth category, Asian (meaning Indian and Pakistani) was later added. In some cases, the legislation split families; parents could be classified as white, while their children were classified as colored.

A series of Land Acts set aside more than 80 percent of the country’s land for the white minority, and “pass laws” required non-whites to carry documents authorizing their presence in restricted areas. In order to limit contact between the races, the government established separate public facilities for whites and non-whites, limited the activity of nonwhite labor unions and denied non-white participation in national government.

In one of the most devastating aspects of apartheid, the government forcibly removed black South Africans from rural areas designated as “white” to the homelands, and sold their land at low prices to white farmers. From 1961 to 1994, more than 3.5 million people were forcibly removed from their homes and deposited in the Bantustans, where they were plunged into poverty and hopelessness.*

I think that the last paragraph is the most damning and that only full blown racist trash would have a problem with this being put right.


----------



## Tom Horn

Tommy Tainant said:


> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.



You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.


----------



## reconmark

Tom Horn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a white girlfriend from Zimbabwe back in 2002.  They came at night and threatened to kill the whole family with machetes if they didn't leave immediately.  They said the family truck was farm property and stayed with the farm...They had one hour to gather their belongings and RUN...so they walked, Christine and her 3 kids, through an African night full of lions, leopards, cobra snakes....in the dark 15 miles into Harare.  Just like that, their lives ruined.....destitute with little more than the clothes on their backs.  The farm is now in ruins covered in weeds instead of crops...they tore down the buildings for firewood.  Zim was once the breadbasket of southern Africa....now they can't even feed themselves.   This could happen in Chicago, Detroit, Los Angeles....when blacks seize power, whites can expect no mercy.
Click to expand...

I once too had an imaginary girlfriend from Zimbabwe...she said you are full of shit....


----------



## reconmark

Tom Horn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
Click to expand...

No...he means the whites that knowingly went to another group's land with the intent of stealing it through murder, law, torture, theft and a false sense of racial superiority.


----------



## Borillar

Snouter said:


> Blacks are not native to South Africa.  The genocide of Whites there is very troubling, meanwhile the  jewish controlled public education force pseudo mythology regarding the jews in WWII on innocent minds as the worse genocide ever, and that we must censor free speech, set up a special country just for them, set up memorials in every city, all while this genocide is happening.


They aren't native to South Africa? I'm sure that will come as quite a shock to the Xhosa, Zulu, Bantu, and Sotho peoples.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tom Horn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
Click to expand...

*In one of the most devastating aspects of apartheid, the government forcibly removed black South Africans from rural areas designated as “white” to the homelands, and sold their land at low prices to white farmers. From 1961 to 1994, more than 3.5 million people were forcibly removed from their homes and deposited in the Bantustans, where they were plunged into poverty and hopelessness.*
Suck on that ya racist prick.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tom Horn said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a white girlfriend from Zimbabwe back in 2002.  They came at night and threatened to kill the whole family with machetes if they didn't leave immediately.  They said the family truck was farm property and stayed with the farm...They had one hour to gather their belongings and RUN...so they walked, Christine and her 3 kids, through an African night full of lions, leopards, cobra snakes....in the dark 15 miles into Harare.  Just like that, their lives ruined.....destitute with little more than the clothes on their backs.  The farm is now in ruins covered in weeds instead of crops...they tore down the buildings for firewood.  Zim was once the breadbasket of southern Africa....now they can't even feed themselves.   This could happen in Chicago, Detroit, Los Angeles....when blacks seize power, whites can expect no mercy.
Click to expand...

Your friends were very unlucky to encounter Cobras in Zimbabwe because they are actually Indian snakes.


----------



## Gracie

Not our problem.


----------



## theHawk

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas




We all know the answer already.  I’ve said it many times before, the globalist Agenda is to destroy white Christian culture.  The UN won’t lift a finger to help whites being persecuted.  And you see in this thread the typical globalist cheerleaders making excuses by bringing up “white history” as justification of these actions.  This is the age of Social Justice Terrorism, where crimes against whites are always justified because of past imagined slights.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

In two years they will be begging for food. The economy will have crashed and South Africa will be another third world shit hole like Venezuela is today.


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if you note the Import numbers they import more than they export, so that export value is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> The figures are immaterial. You claim that black people cant farm. I have shown you that they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually someone else did. I said that the people they gave the farms to in Zimbabwe sucked at large scale commercial farming.
> 
> Those people happened to be black, but being black wasn't the cause of their failure, not being trained or competent in commercial farming was their failure.
> 
> And it was the government's failure to assume untrained of qualified people could replace the original farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You over generalise. Because something hasnt worked in one country it doesnt just follow that it wont work in another. Its like saying that something which hasnt worked in Spain wont work in the Uk , because they are both in  Europe.South Africa is one country and Zimbabwe is another.
> 
> South Africa is an unjust society which is still structured towards white power. They need to make their resources work for the average South African to move things forward.There needs to be some sensitivity around this so as not to alienate outside investors but if that cant be done so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are similar countries with similar populations, the difference being is the white population held out longer in South Africa.
> 
> So why not buy the people out instead of appeasing the mob and taking the property from them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not similar apart from geography.
> 
> I wouldnt have a problem with a payment in some instances. It may be politically expedient to do so.I would link it to support during the transition period.
Click to expand...


Both had white dominated governments after decolonization, with SA just having it longer. Both are in Southern Africa, and both share some of the ethnic groups in the black population. 

Why only in "some" instances?

The whole peace process back in the 90's was predicated in no revenge, no expropriation. Now the ANC is going back on that.


----------



## Tom Horn

reconmark said:


> I once too had an imaginary girlfriend from Zimbabwe...she said you are full of shit....



Asslips?  next time you send your retarded sock into a thread I'm in, please have the courtesy to give him a bath...whew...that stink's got hang-time.


----------



## Tom Horn

Tommy Tainant said:


> [
> Your friends were very unlucky to encounter Cobras in Zimbabwe because they are actually Indian snakes.



Tommy Taint...ain't pussy, ain't ass...ain't anything.  Tell that to the guy behind me who got hit by one in the RVN, dickless....cobras inhabit pretty much all of Africa and Asia,


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tom Horn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
Click to expand...


"race-traitor piece of shit" huh?

As if we should be stupid enough to think we love everyone of our own race and be against other races.

You know what? When I went to watch professional sport as a kid, I thought I should the people around me supporting the same team as me. I realized I didn't. Some of them were racists, drunks, idiots, mother fuckers, whatever.

I've traveled all around the world and realized that good people are good people, and racist pieces of shit are racist pieces of shit. Skin color doesn't matter.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


Trump needs to speak out about this.
Just one sentence and these crazy whack jobs will back their hell game off.
Lets see where this goes.
Its about to get REAL!!!!

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


This could get very ugly.
South Africa to change constitution to legalize taking away white farmers' land
South Africans' anger over land set to explode
A white man said: "We are humans. _We are humans_. This is our country. This is our land. We are staying here. Let them come and kill us."
Land Confiscation Is South Africa's Nail in the Coffin

Investigators to exhume bodies from mass grave on South Coast farm

MASS GRAVES.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## reconmark

Tom Horn said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once too had an imaginary girlfriend from Zimbabwe...she said you are full of shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asslips?  next time you send your retarded sock into a thread I'm in, please have the courtesy to give him a bath...whew...that stink's got hang-time.
Click to expand...

That stink is from your imagined girlfriend from Zimbabwe...lol.


----------



## FA_Q2

Meathead said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let Africa deal with Africa.  We have enough problems here without trying to be the racist police of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel that way about AIDS, slavery, clean water and starvation in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Essentially.  We have tried to solve many of those problems and it does not work.  They don't need assistance, that is a short term band-aid on an underlying intrinsic problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, let's cut the Bush-era assistance. Let shitholes take care of their own.
Click to expand...

Okay...

Do you have a point?


----------



## Coyote

Norman said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil Russians are planning to save the whites.  A horrible crime.
> 
> After the whites have been genocided in South Africa, we can try the same experiment in America.
Click to expand...

Have they found any mass graves?


----------



## cnm

Tipsycatlover said:


> That's because mandela was a terrorist given to torturing his enemies to death for the pleasure it gave him and his wife.


Pretty good trick from Robin Island.


----------



## cnm

Tom Horn said:


> I had a white girlfriend from Zimbabwe back in 2002. They came at night and threatened to kill the whole family with machetes if they didn't leave immediately. They said the family truck was farm property and stayed with the farm...They had one hour to gather their belongings and RUN...so they walked, Christine and her 3 kids, through an African night full of lions, leopards, cobra snakes....in the dark 15 miles into Harare.


Almost like the Trail of Tears.


----------



## gipper

Sadly there are fools here who have justified the mass killing of whites, because of actions by whites no longer living.  It is most illogical but typical.  Humans have an enormous propensity to do evil repeatedly and justify it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Sadly there are fools here who have justified the mass killing of whites, because of actions by whites no longer living.  It is most illogical but typical.  Humans have an enormous propensity to do evil repeatedly and justify it.


I cant see anybody justifying "mass killing". But land reform is needed in South Africa, I dont think that anyone can justify the status quo.


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly there are fools here who have justified the mass killing of whites, because of actions by whites no longer living.  It is most illogical but typical.  Humans have an enormous propensity to do evil repeatedly and justify it.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see anybody justifying "mass killing". But land reform is needed in South Africa, I dont think that anyone can justify the status quo.
Click to expand...

In other words, land reform is needed so the mass killing of whites by blacks is justified.


----------



## Norman

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly there are fools here who have justified the mass killing of whites, because of actions by whites no longer living.  It is most illogical but typical.  Humans have an enormous propensity to do evil repeatedly and justify it.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see anybody justifying "mass killing". But land reform is needed in South Africa, I dont think that anyone can justify the status quo.
Click to expand...


I agree, too many whites on the land.

Same problem as USA.

At least going by the words of the NYT reporter, genocide is a good option.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly there are fools here who have justified the mass killing of whites, because of actions by whites no longer living.  It is most illogical but typical.  Humans have an enormous propensity to do evil repeatedly and justify it.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see anybody justifying "mass killing". But land reform is needed in South Africa, I dont think that anyone can justify the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, land reform is needed so the mass killing of whites by blacks is justified.
Click to expand...

I think that is just scaremongering. There is no evidence that this is taking place and the South African government will be keen to show a fair process. They wont want to scare future investors.


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly there are fools here who have justified the mass killing of whites, because of actions by whites no longer living.  It is most illogical but typical.  Humans have an enormous propensity to do evil repeatedly and justify it.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see anybody justifying "mass killing". But land reform is needed in South Africa, I dont think that anyone can justify the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, land reform is needed so the mass killing of whites by blacks is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is just scaremongering. There is no evidence that this is taking place and the South African government will be keen to show a fair process. They wont want to scare future investors.
Click to expand...

There is a genocide going on in SA, but your news sources haven’t told you.  So, it must not be happening.


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> Humans have an enormous propensity to do evil repeatedly and justify it.


Are you saying the Trail of Tears was evil? That would deserve full compensation if that was the case, wouldn't it?


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> In other words, land reform is needed so the mass killing of whites by blacks is justified.


Apparently, by your logic, it will have been justified when the blacks who did it are dead.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I’m sure the remaining whites won’t be spared if they tell the murdererous black hordes that they hate Trump.


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have an enormous propensity to do evil repeatedly and justify it.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the Trail of Tears was evil? That would deserve full compensation if that was the case, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...

Stupid. I am against ALL injustice and all mass murder. 

Mass murder is going on in SA, but the western media and the US government is ignoring it.


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> Stupid. I am against ALL injustice and all mass murder.


Yeah? So you support full compensation for the American tribes?


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid. I am against ALL injustice and all mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? So you support full compensation for the American tribes?
Click to expand...

I don’t think you are thinking logically.  

If every nation is held responsible TODAY for it’s historical actions, do you understand what that means?


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> I don’t think you are thinking logically.


Oh, I'm sure you're applying your logic selectively.



> If every nation is held responsible TODAY for it’s historical actions, do you understand what that means?


Absolutely. We're going through the compensation process because we accept responsibility for our actions. No worries, you can deny responsibility for your actions while complaining of others' actions, it's expected.


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think you are thinking logically.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you're applying your logic selectively.
Click to expand...

You aren’t very smart are you?

Jumping to conclusions based on preconceived stereotypes, makes one dumb.


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think you are thinking logically.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure you're applying your logic selectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If every nation is held responsible TODAY for it’s historical actions, do you understand what that means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. We're going through the compensation process because we accept responsibility for our actions. No worries, you can deny responsibility for your actions while complaining of others' actions, it's expected.
Click to expand...

Again you expose yourself as a fool. 

EVERYONE living today has ancestory that suffered injustice.  For example, my mother’s side is 100% Sicilian.  Muslims invaded the island centuries ago and murdered all the men and older boys.  My father’s side is mostly Irish who suffered centuries of oppression from the Limey.  

Where is my compensation...you fool?


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> EVERYONE living today has ancestory that suffered injustice. For example, my mother’s side is 100% Sicilian. Muslims invaded the island centuries ago and murdered all the men and older boys.


Yet the land has been recovered. Not so for those who suffered the Trail of Tears and whose claims you blithely dismiss while complaining of others'. If that land theft doesn't matter, this land theft doesn't matter.


----------



## martybegan

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE living today has ancestory that suffered injustice. For example, my mother’s side is 100% Sicilian. Muslims invaded the island centuries ago and murdered all the men and older boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the land has been recovered. Not so for those who suffered the Trail of Tears and whose claims you blithely dismiss while complaining of others'. If that land theft doesn't matter, this land theft doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Tu Quo Que has never been a valid defense.


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE living today has ancestory that suffered injustice. For example, my mother’s side is 100% Sicilian. Muslims invaded the island centuries ago and murdered all the men and older boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the land has been recovered. Not so for those who suffered the Trail of Tears and whose claims you blithely dismiss while complaining of others'. If that land theft doesn't matter, this land theft doesn't matter.
Click to expand...

So your concern for the injustices suffered by every person, is limited to the taking of their land.  Again this reveals your ignorance.  So my ancestors who were persecuted means nothing to you, unless their land is taken.

Next you are going claim we need to give the land back to the Neanderthal.  How about the dinosaurs?


----------



## FA_Q2

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid. I am against ALL injustice and all mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? So you support full compensation for the American tribes?
Click to expand...

Oh look.  The but Obama defense.  How refreshing.  You only had to reach back 200 years too.


----------



## Tom Horn

frigidweirdo said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "race-traitor piece of shit" huh?
> 
> As if we should be stupid enough to think we love everyone of our own race and be against other races.
> 
> You know what? When I went to watch professional sport as a kid, I thought I should the people around me supporting the same team as me. I realized I didn't. Some of them were racists, drunks, idiots, mother fuckers, whatever.
> 
> I've traveled all around the world and realized that good people are good people, and racist pieces of shit are racist pieces of shit. Skin color doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


By race-traitor I mean hating YOUR OWN race....Take blacks for example calling each other "ni99ers"...that's race-traitorous.  I assume you're white so if like most of the commie white trash here, you relate to the black bullshit about "white privilege" and the BLM's hatred for us whites, you've sold out your own race and have no pride in our superiority...and face it, we are superior to all other races by far.  We've organized this world into a livable planet despite the black, brown, and yellow man's attempts to destroy it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



The UN is less than fucking useless, they're dangerous and support these scumbags.  Second term Trump has the USA leave the UN and boots them the fuck out of the USA


----------



## Tom Horn

CrusaderFrank said:


> The UN is less than fucking useless, they're dangerous and support these scumbags.  Second term Trump has the USA leave the US and boots them the fuck out of the USA



Most of them are fucking criminals with diplomatic immunity...Turn that building into a parking garage....I bet the majority of New Yawkers would be delighted.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tom Horn said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "race-traitor piece of shit" huh?
> 
> As if we should be stupid enough to think we love everyone of our own race and be against other races.
> 
> You know what? When I went to watch professional sport as a kid, I thought I should the people around me supporting the same team as me. I realized I didn't. Some of them were racists, drunks, idiots, mother fuckers, whatever.
> 
> I've traveled all around the world and realized that good people are good people, and racist pieces of shit are racist pieces of shit. Skin color doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By race-traitor I mean hating YOUR OWN race....Take blacks for example calling each other "ni99ers"...that's race-traitorous.  I assume you're white so if like most of the commie white trash here, you relate to the black bullshit about "white privilege" and the BLM's hatred for us whites, you've sold out your own race and have no pride in our superiority...and face it, we are superior to all other races by far.  We've organized this world into a livable planet despite the black, brown, and yellow man's attempts to destroy it.
Click to expand...

Am I supposed to feel loyalty to people because they have the same skin colour than me ?
Thats really fucked up thinking. What on earth have I got in common with trash like yourself ?


----------



## Tom Horn

Tommy Tainant said:


> Am I supposed to feel loyalty to people because they have the same skin colour than me ?
> Thats really fucked up thinking. What on earth have I got in common with trash like yourself ?



"colour"?  Okay you limey twitch....you have nothing in common with me....you're a total loser looking for validation by kissing black ass.  But don't worry....someday you might be walking down a street and get the "knockout game" played on you.  Or find yourself in a county jail and get gang-raped by the playahs......dumbass stooges like yourself are products of your government schools...you won't even realize how fucked up you are until you're a victim of black hatred.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tom Horn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to feel loyalty to people because they have the same skin colour than me ?
> Thats really fucked up thinking. What on earth have I got in common with trash like yourself ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "colour"?  Okay you limey twitch....you have nothing in common with me....you're a total loser looking for validation by kissing black ass.  But don't worry....someday you might be walking down a street and get the "knockout game" played on you.  Or find yourself in a county jail and get gang-raped by the playahs......dumbass stooges like yourself are products of your government schools...you won't even realize how fucked up you are until you're a victim of black hatred.
Click to expand...

Calm down old fella. You are way off topic. Do you support land reform ?


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "race-traitor piece of shit" huh?
> 
> As if we should be stupid enough to think we love everyone of our own race and be against other races.
> 
> You know what? When I went to watch professional sport as a kid, I thought I should the people around me supporting the same team as me. I realized I didn't. Some of them were racists, drunks, idiots, mother fuckers, whatever.
> 
> I've traveled all around the world and realized that good people are good people, and racist pieces of shit are racist pieces of shit. Skin color doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By race-traitor I mean hating YOUR OWN race....Take blacks for example calling each other "ni99ers"...that's race-traitorous.  I assume you're white so if like most of the commie white trash here, you relate to the black bullshit about "white privilege" and the BLM's hatred for us whites, you've sold out your own race and have no pride in our superiority...and face it, we are superior to all other races by far.  We've organized this world into a livable planet despite the black, brown, and yellow man's attempts to destroy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to feel loyalty to people because they have the same skin colour than me ?
> Thats really fucked up thinking. What on earth have I got in common with trash like yourself ?
Click to expand...

It’s not about feelings, it’s about morality.


----------



## Tom Horn

Tommy Tainant said:


> Calm down old fella. You are way off topic. Do you support land reform ?



"land reform"?  You mean the munts stealing white farms and then abandoning them because they don't know the first thing about how to farm?  Would you call stealing a car and running it off a cliff, "car reform"?  I know second hand what happened in Zimbabwe and the same thing is happening in S. Africa.  When Mandela was alive he preached that S.Africa was for both whites and blacks and hated what "Bob" did in the Zim.  But now S.Africa has a "Bob"....a racist tyrant who first terrorizes and then runs off the whites who turned nothing into something.  An offer of 10% is no offer but the FAKE NEWS isn't covering what's going on there because blacks are their favorite perpetual violent underclass and they don't want that to change.  Congrats...you fell for yet another okey doke, dumbass.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "race-traitor piece of shit" huh?
> 
> As if we should be stupid enough to think we love everyone of our own race and be against other races.
> 
> You know what? When I went to watch professional sport as a kid, I thought I should the people around me supporting the same team as me. I realized I didn't. Some of them were racists, drunks, idiots, mother fuckers, whatever.
> 
> I've traveled all around the world and realized that good people are good people, and racist pieces of shit are racist pieces of shit. Skin color doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By race-traitor I mean hating YOUR OWN race....Take blacks for example calling each other "ni99ers"...that's race-traitorous.  I assume you're white so if like most of the commie white trash here, you relate to the black bullshit about "white privilege" and the BLM's hatred for us whites, you've sold out your own race and have no pride in our superiority...and face it, we are superior to all other races by far.  We've organized this world into a livable planet despite the black, brown, and yellow man's attempts to destroy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to feel loyalty to people because they have the same skin colour than me ?
> Thats really fucked up thinking. What on earth have I got in common with trash like yourself ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not about feelings, it’s about morality.
Click to expand...

Morality says that the land was stolen and that needs to be put right.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


So if its stolen from whites who have been there generational, over 300 years and the blacks have no idea how to farm the land then that is making two huge mistakes, they will kill themselves if they kill the white farmers.
Because after they kill these innocent white farmers and the crops dry up they in turn die from starvation, and we have to make sure they die, justice will demand it!.
Both end up dead, and if they go ahead and murder these white farmers who have owned these lands for some 300 years, they should absolutely receive no aid *none* should ever be sent by one white person, when black folks start to die from starvation, hell NO not EVER!!!
 The UN had better step in a fast they are going to see the axe real fast after the white farmers get the machete.
I see Africa in general will as a whole suffer, this is big, sorry most can't even see what this is.
Don't worry that is why I am here!
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "race-traitor piece of shit" huh?
> 
> As if we should be stupid enough to think we love everyone of our own race and be against other races.
> 
> You know what? When I went to watch professional sport as a kid, I thought I should the people around me supporting the same team as me. I realized I didn't. Some of them were racists, drunks, idiots, mother fuckers, whatever.
> 
> I've traveled all around the world and realized that good people are good people, and racist pieces of shit are racist pieces of shit. Skin color doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By race-traitor I mean hating YOUR OWN race....Take blacks for example calling each other "ni99ers"...that's race-traitorous.  I assume you're white so if like most of the commie white trash here, you relate to the black bullshit about "white privilege" and the BLM's hatred for us whites, you've sold out your own race and have no pride in our superiority...and face it, we are superior to all other races by far.  We've organized this world into a livable planet despite the black, brown, and yellow man's attempts to destroy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to feel loyalty to people because they have the same skin colour than me ?
> Thats really fucked up thinking. What on earth have I got in common with trash like yourself ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not about feelings, it’s about morality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morality says that the land was stolen and that needs to be put right.
Click to expand...

So, again you justify murder. You bastard Limeys murdered millions, you better make it right.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



I would propose that in honor of all the white people who perhaps get wiped out we also wipe out fifty thousand more blacks, here in USA, seeing its taking place.
So the powers that be, know if they decide to kill those white farmer citizens under their powers, then we will do likewise, slaughter blacks, but not black farmers, black rappers, in fairness plus an additional 50k random blacks.
Not unjust, totally justified.
We are talkin skin, if they begin, we begin.
Its fair.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## reconmark

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> I would propose that in honor of all the white people who perhaps get wiped out we also wipe out fifty thousand more blacks, here in USA, seeing its taking place.
> So the powers that be, know if they decide to kill those white farmer citizens under their powers, then we will do likewise, slaughter blacks, but not black farmers, black rappers, in fairness plus an additional 50k random blacks.
> Not unjust, totally justified.
> We are talkin skin, if they begin, we begin.
> Its fair.
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


And then you woke up and wondered why you dreamt such a stupid dream....


----------



## boedicca

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas




The UN will do nothing as many of the corruptocrat members approve of such actions against whites.

The U.S. won't get involved militarily because it is not a national security matter and our troops are spread to thin already. We should apply diplomatic pressure and economic sanctions.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tom Horn said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find that they do. Maybe if the white trash had treated them properly back in the day then they would get better treatment now. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white settlers who risked their money buying that land, clearing it, building a farm and feeding the whole continent...they ain't white trash...YOU are white trash and I only wish your end comes with a laughing black in your face and your wallet in his pocket...ya race-traitor piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "race-traitor piece of shit" huh?
> 
> As if we should be stupid enough to think we love everyone of our own race and be against other races.
> 
> You know what? When I went to watch professional sport as a kid, I thought I should the people around me supporting the same team as me. I realized I didn't. Some of them were racists, drunks, idiots, mother fuckers, whatever.
> 
> I've traveled all around the world and realized that good people are good people, and racist pieces of shit are racist pieces of shit. Skin color doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By race-traitor I mean hating YOUR OWN race....Take blacks for example calling each other "ni99ers"...that's race-traitorous.  I assume you're white so if like most of the commie white trash here, you relate to the black bullshit about "white privilege" and the BLM's hatred for us whites, you've sold out your own race and have no pride in our superiority...and face it, we are superior to all other races by far.  We've organized this world into a livable planet despite the black, brown, and yellow man's attempts to destroy it.
Click to expand...


Look, people who use that kind of language probably ain't too smart up top, if you know what I mean.

You don't know why black people call each other "ni99ers", you've made that pretty clear. It's nothing to do with being traitorous to their own race.

The problem is, many people couldn't give a flying fuck about their race. Because it's just not an issue.

Look, humans by nature have a tendency to form into groups. Throughout history these groups have often gone around attacking other groups. Many of these groups have attacked and killed people of the same race. 

In Europe, white people killed white people. The English killed the Scots, the Welsh, the Irish, the Vikings, the French. The French killed the English. The Scots killed the English. Etc etc.

In the US there's a group of people from many different races. This is the group. To talk about race is to be against the society that exists. That's treasonous in itself.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tom Horn said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to feel loyalty to people because they have the same skin colour than me ?
> Thats really fucked up thinking. What on earth have I got in common with trash like yourself ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "colour"?  Okay you limey twitch....you have nothing in common with me....you're a total loser looking for validation by kissing black ass.  But don't worry....someday you might be walking down a street and get the "knockout game" played on you.  Or find yourself in a county jail and get gang-raped by the playahs......dumbass stooges like yourself are products of your government schools...you won't even realize how fucked up you are until you're a victim of black hatred.
Click to expand...


This is hilarious. 

There's nothing funnier than someone saying you have to see things through race, and then attacking someone of the same race as you.


----------



## MindWars

In case you missed it :


----------



## HenryBHough

The several white South Africans I knew upped sticks and departed within a few months after the government went racist.  Several went to Britain; most to Australia.  I have limited sympathy for those who stuck around.  Maybe it's some form of genetic masochism?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


People here on USMB still don't get it, this is the biggest story in 300 years.
And what is taking place isn't ho hum,...they get what they deserve.
This is earth shattering.
I'm here to pry stupid eyes open.
Open yet?

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


This is the biggest story since at least the US Civil War.
Trump Says He’s Told Pompeo to ‘Closely Study’ Land Expropriation, Farm Murders in South Africa

This is getting real lets see if the new President in SA blinks.
I think he will.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


Seems this new President wants clarification on what Trump tweeted!
They went and changed the constitution on SA and then looked around to see if anyone was looking, Trumps looking and he is about ready to pounce like a big ole LION!
I think its time the convert their constitution back, or get a huge wack from USA, the UN is a shit org, worthless, we should stop funding the UN.
Presidency seeks clarity from US on Trump’s land, farm killings tweet
Cyril ~ aka president of SA, is asking: Please clarify so we know you won't come kick or stupid asses, Mr President Trump.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## night_son

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



This coming genocide will be viewed by Leftism ideologues the world over as payback for Apartheid. While I can't stand either the Afrikaner guttural accent or the movie_ District 9_, what is happening to the Dutch ancestry there could be the most horrifying crime of our century no one tried to stop or really remembered hearing about.

In my opinion, deploy an MEF to SA and let our badass young Marines do what they do best. Evacuate the friendlies; seek and destroy. Our boys need a good fifteen minutes of live fire practice.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


So a nation ruled by blacks will murder off the whites, is that the understanding we need to garner from South Africa?
Look to Detroit, whites left long ago, its run by black liberals and the city looks like a war zone.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## deanrd

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


Trump's Tweet About South Africa Doesn't Fit With the Facts

When have his "Tweets" ever fit with the facts?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


*Its all in your mind*. or a dream....
*Blacks will not take whites lives and lands.* then why did the government....
Its in their new constitution they just whipped up.
This is nothing but a powder keg waiting to blow up.
Cyril wants to know what Trump plans on doing.
Trump will stop these black head shrinkers.
Get out the ole black pot and boil up some ole whitey flesh, just like the olden days.
Its pure insanity, and its something old and something new.
Trump will stop it WATCH!
Its only just started.
Shuffle the deck real good folks.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


Bump.
Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## JWBooth

This will be reported as the situation has passed. It is simply a change in tactic. They are going to change their constitution to allow the seizures of farms. Its waaaaaay down at the end of the article.

South Africa withdraws farmland redistribution bill after Trump tweet | Daily Mail Online


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,

1. So they are back peddling !

Regards, 
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## IM2

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like white families in South Africa are going to be wiped off the planet and then have their land stolen by blacks.
> Where is the UN?
> Lets send an Aircraft Carrier there fast to protect the white people and their rights.
> No body wants to support the white race in Africa.
> If they steal the land and kill the white land owners, we are obligated to NUKE the whole area.
> READ ALL ABOUT IT: South Africa begins seizing white-owned farms
> What say you?
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



I say. We are not obligated to nuke because lands are returned to those it was stolen from.


----------



## IM2

JWBooth said:


> This will be reported as the situation has passed. It is simply a change in tactic. They are going to change their constitution to allow the seizures of farms. Its waaaaaay down at the end of the article.
> 
> South Africa withdraws farmland redistribution bill after Trump tweet | Daily Mail Online



They shouldn't have done that.


----------

